
Decades of neoliberal austerity will make it harder to fight the Covid pandemic - lilrhody
https://bostonreview.net/class-inequality-science-nature/amy-kapczynski-gregg-gonsalves-alone-against-virus
======
bradknowles
It’s not neoliberal austerity. Austerity is a neocon cornerstone.

